# sözlü



## FlyingBird

Hangisi daha kullanılır, sözlü yoksa nişanlı?

İs it true that 'sözlü' is a bit vulgar?


----------



## Muttaki

It is not the same thing as far as I know. Sözlü is both of you agreed to marry. But if you are nişanlı it is more than that, you have rings showing you are nişanlı.


----------



## Gemmenita

I agree with Muttaki. They are two different things: when a boy and girl are "sözlü", as _the  first __step_, they have talked to each other and have decided seriously about marriage and they have promised to each other to marry (as it comes from the word "söz": promise) So and then they start other steps.
And being "nişanlı" is much more official and is done during a "nişan töreni" (cutting the red ribbon and exchanging rings).


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam, i understand what 'sözlü' mean but is it a bit vurgal to use?

Does word nişanlı come from 'nişan'? Can you explain it please?

Çok teşekkür ediyorum size


----------



## Muttaki

It is by no means vulgar, why would it be?

And yes it comes from nişan, which can be explained also as the agreement to marry. English translation is engagement.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Tamam, i understand what 'sözlü' mean but is it a bit vurgal to use?
> 
> Does word nişanlı come from 'nişan'? Can you explain it please?
> 
> Çok teşekkür ediyorum size



1.For "vulgar", I shall say No, it is "gayet normal " to use it and not vulgar.

2.Of course, it comes from "nişan" = 1. sign, mark / 2.aim, target /3. (nowadays) engagement

Therefore:

nişanlı = 1.Which has a mark /2.which is the target for /3. engaged, intended

Indeed "nişanlı", by its original meaning, means "marked" by another person for belonging only to that person.

and during the history it means commonly : engaged


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam arkadaşlar, gayet iyi anlıyorum şimdi.


----------

